# Anybody using cardbus USB 2.0 successfully?



## monty_hall (Aug 10, 2009)

I have an old laptop w/ TI PCI1450 cardbus, and was wondering if anybody has had success with USB 2.0 and cardbus on FreeBSD 7.2.  The laptop is now my server and I would like to connect an extern hdd to it.  The old USB 1, has pathetic xfer speeds.

TIA,

Monty


----------



## zeiz (Aug 23, 2009)

Similar problem is here
Sorry but no success yet. I have usb2.0 pci card and it works only in usb1.1 mode Same on FreeBSD, Linux and Windows.
Looks like nobody knows the answer. I googled a lot but found only a couple of stories (windows) with unclear solutions.


----------

